# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Προβλημα με το power supply  τροφοδοτικο ενος PHILIPS στερεοφωνικου cd player mp3

## panvasma

Εχω το παραπανω στερεοφωνικο PHILIPS MICRO SYSTEM MCM398D cd player  το οποιο δεν λειτουργει καθολου δεν αναβει με το on/ off. Σταματησε να λειτουργει μετα απο πτωση τασης της ΔΕΗ. Το εχω ανοιξει εβγαλα την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου power supply την τσεκαρα δεν δινει καθολου τις τασεις dc δηλαδη  τα + - 12v +- 5v.  Οπως φαινεται στη φωτο Ελενξα τα 220v ac την ασφαλεια fuse T5A ειναι οκ μετα το varistor tvr1 με το thiristor rt1, ειναι ενταξει. Επισης ο ανορθωτης GBU ac 606 bd1  με ωμικη συνεχεια για διοδο ειναι οκ στην συνεχεια ο ηλεκτρ. Πυκνωτης 180μF  στα 400v εναι οκ οπως επισης τα φιλτρα LF2 και poly πυκνωτες  carli cx1 cx2  τα δυο  mosfet φαινονται ενταξει. Τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα αντιστασεις διοδοι πυκνωτες φαινονται ενταξει οι 2 τριοδοι  D 11 D12  ειναι μετρημενα οκ. Απο την κατω μερια της πλακετας ειναι το κυκλωμα ελεγκτη IC1 με ολα τα smd εξαρτηματα διδοι zener κλπ. Πως ελεγχουμε το ic1. Υπαρχει καμια προταση για την βλαβη και τι αλλο να ελενξω;  παραθετω φωτο του power supply και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!!!!

----------

